# Two strange problems with my two female mice



## PandaBear (Jun 6, 2014)

1. I have two female fancy mice when i fist got them they had an athletic body now they are getting big im not sure if they are fat from their food or they are prego?? (they do not separate male and female at our local breeder/pet store)

2. when my mice are in there cage they will lay down to let me pet their side gently they squeak but when they are in my hand an i gently pet their side they don't squeak is this normal or they just don't want to be touch at the moment.

Thank you to who can help


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Generally, a fat mousie is fat all over. A pregnant mousie tends to bulge in from of the rear haunches, and near delivery time looks like she has either swallowed a pingpong ball or has satchels atrapped to the sides.

It's weird how different does carry; I suppose its seomething to do with variant internal arrangement of the uterii.

Sometimes thay may actually look like their pregnant when they are not, and that can be a health issue. 
That's kind of rare, though.


----------



## PandaBear (Jun 6, 2014)

oh okayy  lol i was a lil worried because im not ready to breed just yet lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

And if you have no babies after you have had them for 21 days, you'll know for sure.


----------



## PandaBear (Jun 6, 2014)

okayy ill keep an eye on them... an is i possible for them to go pass the due date if under stress ?


----------

